

Dying startup blogs its collapse - tapp
http://money.cnn.com/2013/07/02/technology/innovation/30-days-startup-dead/index.html

======
minimaxir
It doesn't appear that CNN made any attempt to verify that the Tumblr stories
are indeed true. (see discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5946259](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5946259))

After that submission was killed by the mods, the OP disappeared completely.

